# Service und Support > Plauderecke >  Das Mandelbäumchen blüht zum 12. Mal

## BurgerH

Seit über 30 Jahren lebe ich in der Kurpfalz und hatte immer den Wunsch, in unserem Garten einen Mandelbaum zu haben, das Sinnbild der Region im Frühjahr für neu erwachendes und blühendes Leben.
Im Herbst 1999 war es dann soweit und ich ließ vom Gärtner einen Mandelbaum in den Garten pflanzen.

Im Februar 2000 lag ich nach meiner Prostataoperation im Krankenhaus mit einem schrecklichen Befund, der Prostatakrebs hatte schon die Kapsel verlassen, in die Lymphen metastasiert und der Krebs konnte nicht ganz im Gesunden entfernt werden.

Meine Frau besuchte mich im Krankenhaus und erzählte, "das Mandelbäumchen blüht". In meinen schwarzen Gedanken, die mich damals heimsuchten, dachte ich für mich, ob ich es jemals selbst blühen sehen werde?

Das Mandelbäumchen ist zu einem Mandelbaum herangewachsen, es blüht dieses Jahr zum 12. Mal und ich selbst durfte es bereits 11 Mal blühen sehen.

Hansjörg Burger
Selbsthilfegruppe Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar e.V.

----------


## Norbert 60

Hallo Hansjörg!

Diese Zeilen zu lesen tun einfach gut. Ich wünsche Dir, daß Du Dich noch viele, viele Jahre an diesem Mandelbäumchen erfreuen kannst.

Herzliche Grüße

Norbert 60

----------


## premme

Hallo Hansjörg,

ein herrlicher Beitrag. Auch ich wünsche dir, das du noch viele Jahre dieses Spiel der Natur erleben darfst.

Viele Grüße, und bleib weiter stark.

Gruß Reinhard

----------


## GeorgS

Hallo Hansjörg,

eine ermutigende Geschichte und ein schönes Foto. Ich freue mich mit Dir und wünsche Dir, mögest Du den Mandelbaum noch viele Jahre blühen sehen.

Herzliche Grüße 

GeorgS

----------


## spertel

Wohltuende Zeilen in unruhigen Zeiten.........

Weiterhin alles Gute, Hansjörg

Schönen Sonntag

Reinhard

----------


## wanderfreund

_"Wohltuend!_ besonders nachdem ich vorher versucht hatte, die Diskussion zwischn samy, hartmut und knut in Sachen NED/NET - Prof. Bonkhoff zu verstehen!
Danke Hansjörg für das "Streicheln der Seele" und alles Gute. Nächste Woche jährt sich meine RPE zum 1. Mal und ich werde ein Mandelbäumchen pflanzen.

Alles Gute
"wanderfreund" Roland

----------


## Helmut.2

Lieber Hansjörg, meine Lieben,

es erinnert mich an... " Und wenn morgen die Welt untergänge, würde ich heute noch ein Apfelbäumchen pflanzen!"

Weiter hin viel Glück!
Helmut

----------


## kopro

Danke Hans-Jörg, für das Seelenschutzgebiet. Wir haben wohl alle einen Grund "Mandelbäumchen" zu pflanzen.

Ein Gedicht von Eugen Roth:

"_Die Welt bedacht auf platten Nutzen,
sucht auch die Seelen auszuputzen.
Das Sumpfentwässern,Bäumeroden,
schafft einwandfreien Ackerboden
und schon kann die Statistik prahlen,
mit beispiellosen Fortschrittszahlen,
doch langsam merkens auch die Deppen,
die Seelen schwinden und versteppen,
denn nirgends mehr soweit man sieht,
gibt es ein Seelenschutzgebiet.
Kein Wald drin Traumes Vöglein sitzen,
kein Bach drin Frohsinns Fischlein blitzen,
kein Busch im Schmerz sich zu verkriechen,
kein Blümlein Andacht rauszuriechen,
nichts als ein ödes Feld mit Leuten,
bestellt es restlos auszubeuten,
drum wollt ihr nicht zugrunde gehn,
laßt noch ein bischen Wildnis stehn._

----------


## Siegfried51

Hallo Hansjörg!

Auch schließe mich den Wünschen von ganzem Herzen an und wünsche Dir, dass Du Dich noch viele Jahre an Deinem Mandelbaum erfreuen kannst. Überlege mir mittlerweile auch, ob ich mir einen pflanzen soll. Am 3. September jährt sich meine OP zum erstenmal. Bin ja mit meinem bisherigen Verlauf sehr zufrieden, abgesehen von den Problemen mit der Striktur. Habe zu diesem Problem Prof. Marberger von der Uniklinik Wien kontaktiert und der meint, ein einfaches Aufdehnen sei sinnvoller, auch wenn es öfters gemacht werden müsste.

Dir nochmals alles Gute!

LG

Siegfried

----------


## Günter55

Hallo Hansjörg,

vielen Dank für Deinen Beitrag, der mehr Mut macht als so manche zu hitzig geführte Diskussion. Es freut mich vor allem, da ich ja den Mandelbaum schon in natura sehen durfte. Leider hat er bisher nie geblüht. 

Nachträglich noch alles Gute und Liebe zu Deinem 70. Geburtstag, verbunden mit dem Wunsch, dass wir Beide auch noch Deinen 80. feiern dürfen.

Liebe Grüße
Günter

----------


## skipper

Hallo Hansjörg,
als Hesse in der Pfalz erfreue ich mich an den vielen Mandelbäumchen entlang der Weinstrasse und wünsche dir noch viele Mandelblüten.
Mit deinem langjährigen Einsatz in SHG und Forum verdienst du Respekt und Anerkennung. Danke für deine Arbeit!
Gruß
Skipper

----------


## OliverB

Lieber Hans-Jörg,

Deine kleine Geschichte mit dem Mandelbäumchen hat mich berührt und ich möchte dies mal zum Anlass nehmen, Dir für die vielen guten Ratschläge und sachlichen Beiträge in diesem Forum, die ich immer aufmerksam verfolgt habe, zu danken. Ich wünsche Dir von ganzem Herzen, dass Du Dein Mandelbäumchen noch sehr viele gute Jahre in voller Blüte sehen wirst.

In diesem Sinne einen lieben Gruß aus Berlin

----------


## dillinger

Ja, Hans-Jörg, 
den Zeilen von OliverB möchte ich mich gerne anschließen, Deine Aktivitäten im Forum und in der SHG gebühren den größten Dank!
Auch schöne Grüsse von der Maulbeerinsel, gar nicht so weit weg von Deinem Mandelbäumchen ,.-)

alles gute, dillinger
ps. Du hast mir damals wegen abgesagter Biopsie am TKH (die Broschüre einer Krankenkasse hat zur Feinnadelbiopsie geraten)
 am Telefon die Meinung "geblasen" und das war richtig so!

----------


## Berta56

Ich Wünsche Dir viele blühende Mandelbäume, 
ich gehe und suche ihn in einer anderen Welt.
schaffe es nicht mehr.

----------


## jürgvw

Lieber Hans-Jörg,

Dein Mandelbäumchen habe ich zu meinem Symbol gemacht und es längst in meiner Bildersammlung im Ordner "Besonderses" untergebracht. Gelegentlich sucht man ja nach Ermutigung, und dann weiss ich, wo ich sie finde. Ich wünsche Dir von Herzen, dass Dir das Mandelbäumchen noch weit in die Zukunft Freude machen wird!

Herzliche Grüsse

Jürg

----------


## LowRoad

*Hansjörg*,
happy birthday from the engineering department.



Normal people ... believe that if it aint broke, dont fix it. Engineers believe that if it aint broke, it doesnt have enough features yet.
(Scott Adams)

----------

